# BMW Z3 Coupe conversion



## blue-coupe (Feb 24, 2012)

I am thinking about converting a BMW Z3 Coupe to electric. This would be my first conversion. 

What do you guys think of this car as a candidate for conversion? I haven't bought to donor car yet. I live in Dallas, so air conditioning is a must have.

I'd like to get a solid 50 mile range out of it, mostly as in-city speeds.

I would like to keep as much of the space in the hatch as possible available to tote the dog around in.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bmw_m_coupe_front.akadruid.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Silver_BMW_M_Coupe.jpg


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Make a Plan and budget . I am just finishing a Z3 roadster, plenty of space for 50 miles. Coupe should be no harder than a Roadster.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

steven4601 said:


> Make a Plan and budget . I am just finishing a Z3 roadster, plenty of space for 50 miles. Coupe should be no harder than a Roadster.


What did you have to fab/get fabbed?


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry, not sure I understand the question. fabbed is frabricated? Have / had is budget? 

I knew which components I wanted, calculated the performance/range etc.
If you don't mind me not typing out loud my budget and how much I went over the budget  

I tried to summarize my activities on this site: evz3.com


----------



## Joey (Oct 12, 2007)

steven4601 said:


> I tried to summarize my activities on this site: evz3.com


Z3 is an excellent choice. Steven did a nice job on documenting his project. The link on his site for "Tim's Z3" under "Friend DIY EV'ers" is another well documented build I followed online. So there are a few people that have done Z3's. See if any of their design choices are similar to what you are thinking about. The impact of AC on range is something you want to investigate up front. I've been to Dallas in August, and a car with no AC would be no fun.


----------

